# yellow or gold oscar... information?



## jonscilz (Dec 2, 2004)

does anybody have any solid information and pictures of a yellow or gold oscar. its nearly impossible to find even a reference to anything other than the common color oscars. all i know after weeks of hunting and talking to lfs owners is that gold (i think) is unbelievably rare and yellow is a little bit more common than gold (by more common i mean still impossible to find). i have found some references to them and, if i remember correctly the yellow oscar variety was a cross breed that was created some years ago in california and because of the low demand is near impossible to find. i know i visited the shark aquarium a week or so ago and they had 2 oscars labeled as gold oscars and they were very differently colored from mine - i was still very surprised they even had them and whoever it was that was working didnt really have any information on them. my oscar looks slightly like black oscar mix with something without any pattern except for a color gradient from black to yellow from back to front when he is in bright lights and feeling good. he is mostly dark with a tinge of yellow and only his dorsal fins show his yellow colors brightly. when the lights are out or he is stressed he turns a stunning gold/yellowish color all over with only the tips of his rear fins still remaining relatively dark. im currently in the market to sell him and really want to have some background and a good price range. anybody with *any* helpful information would be greatly appreciated! thanks!


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

A user by the name of Peacock had an orange oscar for a while before he gave it away during a move. You might try to PM him, although I think he may run into this thread soon enough anyway.


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

I will say this again... your "yellow" oscar is no more than a red oscar. They all look like that as juvis. trust me man, I have seen enough of them to know


----------



## jonscilz (Dec 2, 2004)

lemmywinks said:


> I will say this again... your "yellow" oscar is no more than a red oscar. They all look like that as juvis. trust me man, I have seen enough of them to know :laugh:
> [snapback]846271[/snapback]​


dude youre wrong i was almost convinced but i took it to a lfs called ocean aquarium in pleasantville,nj and the owner told me it definately wasnt a red oscar and he had never heard of yellow or gold oscars before and mine was some sort of cross breed. hes borderline not juv anymore either hes approaching 7.5"+ and still displays this coloration if not even more so... and besides that i want more information about this fish type not whether or not i own one. if you have information on a yellow or gold oscar then id be happy to hear it...


----------



## compton ass steve (Nov 12, 2004)

i love ocean aquarium! they really should do something with that big tank when you first walk in though... sorry off topic...good to see someone from around here


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

your "yellow" or gold oscar is no diffrent than any other common oscar when it come to care.. Most oscars sold in stores are the same fish, just diffrent color morphs. and not all oscars look alike. you could find 2 diffrent red oscars and one could be orange while one is a reddish orange (what you call a gold oscar). It is no more than a diffrent colored red oscar. Did your all knowing petstore tell you that?


----------



## jonscilz (Dec 2, 2004)

you sound like some of my professors who are so smart they feel like they are too good to share information... so cool!







so youre telling me theoretically that an oscar that is all green with a little red is a *RED* oscar just some mutation?









anyways... compton steve... where you from in jersey? i live 10 minutes from ocean aquarium in galloway right by Atlantic city. im mostly impressed with their salt water selection. they have some huge tanks with some nurse sharks and morey eels to name a few. that huge thing made with bathroom glass cubes as a window by the front door currently has a huge lion fish and a 4 foot brown shark (or so it looks). awesome store for the atlantic city area...

back to oscars...


----------



## compton ass steve (Nov 12, 2004)

im like 45 minutes from there but i love that place, and yes they do have a very impressive saltwater selection, and there are 2 large lion fish in that tank, and a shark. there "store pet" piranhas arent good at all though...kinda make me sad, i think one has cut lips, there red tail cat is amazing though...


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

jonscilz said:


> you sound like some of my professors who are so smart they feel like they are too good to share information... so cool!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


and you sound just like one of those kids that obviosly listens to everything their damn lfs tells them. I'm not talking about every oscar out there is a red oscar. I am saying that the ones with similar colors to a red oscar are just a red oscar w/ a bit of off coloring. there are alot of color varients of oscars out there, and if you want to call an off color red oscar a yellow oscar, go for it. but I am just telling you where your fish came from (isnt that what you wanted to know in the first place?







). and everybody out there that knows about oscars will agree with me that this is indeed a red oscar (or an color varient vary close to a red oscar)


----------



## jonscilz (Dec 2, 2004)

about a month ago they had 2 lion fish in that tank but i was there about 3 days ago and there was only one left... dunno what happened to the other one.. that huge tank by their feeders that has that 3 foot cat also has probably one of the biggest pacus you will see - easily 3 feet long. definately not a piranha supply tho....


----------



## jonscilz (Dec 2, 2004)

lemmywinks said:


> and you sound just like one of those kids that obviosly listens to everything their damn lfs tells them. I'm not talking about every oscar out there is a red oscar. I am saying that the ones with similar colors to a red oscar are just a red oscar w/ a bit of off coloring. there are alot of color varients of oscars out there, and if you want to call an off color red oscar a yellow oscar, go for it. but I am just telling you where your fish came from (isnt that what you wanted to know in the first place?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


aight... im gonna settle this in a few minutes when i get a better picture of him in the light when he is nice and yellow for you... just wait


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

jonscilz said:


> aight... im gonna settle this in a few minutes when i get a better picture of him in the light when he is nice and yellow for you... just wait
> [snapback]846327[/snapback]​


I'll be waiting


----------



## jonscilz (Dec 2, 2004)

i still cant get him to turn bright yellow like he does in the morning but this is getting there.. the bright yellow on his dorsal fins is literally the color of his entire body in the morning when i first wake up


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

that *is* a red oscar. and oscars do change colors as well. depending on it's mood my red can be anywhere from a brownish orange, to orange red, and once in while when he is really pissed off he turns almost completly yellow :nod:

and just curious, but what time do you wake up in the morning? you do realize that when fish go to sleep they often become very pale dont you?


----------



## jonscilz (Dec 2, 2004)

lemmywinks said:


> that *is* a red oscar. and oscars do change colors as well. depending on it's mood my red can be anywhere from a brownish orange, to orange red, and once in while when he is really pissed off he turns almost completly yellow :nod:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


dude you will not win this until you show me a red oscar that looks even close to the color pattern of mine... ive never seen it and neither has the dozens of people who know much more about oscars than me that have seen mine... thats all there is to it... find me a picture and its over









_edit:_ my camera skills really do not do his coloration justice either because in person looks so much more vibrant than what i can post here.. i dont know if that makes a difference or not...


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

Just do a Google or Yahoo serch for red oscar and I am sure that you will find a pic of a red oscar that looks exactly like yours







. My red even looked like yours. You need to know that he will not stay that color for the rest of their life. Give that fish 3-4 months and he will be a bright orange









this fish here is what yours will look like in probly 2 months max.


----------



## jonscilz (Dec 2, 2004)

ok... then this argument will be put to rest for 2 months... and when his red isnt showing by the end of february... ill post it again so we can duke it out







(assuming he isnt sold to george at the shark aquarium by then







- that is the reason this whole thing started in the first place)

i really have yet to see a picture of my fish anywhere - close in your reds pattern but never any yellow like mine is *always* displaying to some degree. he has his orange times which is what you love to exploit, but never EVER red in the past 4 months of ownership and the yellow is what i believe makes it unique... whether it be actually a "red" oscar or not... hes a yellow "red" oscar if thats the case... and well know soon enough i hope... in two months my friend!


----------



## compton ass steve (Nov 12, 2004)

yes...that black pacu with the catfish is ENORMOUS..and i havent ever seen one bigger


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

orange/yellow oscars are just color variants of the red oscar. All color variants are still the same specie-- Astronotus ocellatus. I personally don't know if orange/yellow oscars are born yellow, or if they only turn orange/yellow as they mature, but I would think they are born yellow/orange. That pic looks like a typical red oscar, that would have to undergo some truly remarkable color change if he was going to look like a REAL orange/yellow oscar.


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

THis is an Orange oscar.


















P45 is 100% correct.


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

jonscilz said:


> ok... then this argument will be put to rest for 2 months... and when his red isnt showing by the end of february... ill post it again so we can duke it out
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your oscar is a common Red.. Nothing special.. His coloration will NOT change..

just a common ugly brown/red... NOT orange.. MINE is orange and was born this way..

another common red oscar.


----------



## Fresh2salt (Jul 16, 2004)

what size tank them badboys in peacock? nice fish by the way.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

That is a crazy looking fish!


----------



## WorldBelow07 (Dec 16, 2004)

i have a 11 inch+ orange oscar


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

jonscilz said:


> i still cant get him to turn bright yellow like he does in the morning but this is getting there.. the bright yellow on his dorsal fins is literally the color of his entire body in the morning when i first wake up
> [snapback]846399[/snapback]​


looks like a red oscar to me...


----------



## Bilbo (Aug 15, 2004)

Peacock said:


> THis is an Orange oscar.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


AWESOME ! I dont think ive seen an oscar that colorful before . wow.

This thread is funny . I think im going to post up my rainbow oscar with all the vibrant colors of the rainbow . Let you guys decide what it is.


----------



## janus (Oct 28, 2004)

Great Oscar!


----------



## janus (Oct 28, 2004)

Here are mine!


----------



## freakgasolinefightaccident (Jan 3, 2005)

is that a jaguar cichlid in that picture?


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

jonscilz said:


> i still cant get him to turn bright yellow like he does in the morning but this is getting there.. the bright yellow on his dorsal fins is literally the color of his entire body in the morning when i first wake up
> [snapback]846399[/snapback]​


wow that is one ugly red oscar.


----------



## Brendan (Oct 7, 2004)

how many feeders can they eat at a time i herd like 20 thats alot


----------



## WorldBelow07 (Dec 16, 2004)

mine will eat as much is in the tank. he wont stop eating. eventually hell throw up what he couldnt finish tho


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

freakgasolinefightaccident said:


> is that a jaguar cichlid in that picture?
> [snapback]857521[/snapback]​


yes.. a 14-15 inch female.. around 17-18 years old.


----------



## jonscilz (Dec 2, 2004)

what are they worth $$$ after that many years/that size?


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

i paid 50 bucks for her.. i had her for 2 years.. then gave her to my friend..

50-75 would be average for a jag that size.


----------



## stilllearnin (Mar 28, 2003)

> dude youre wrong i was almost convinced but i took it to a lfs called ocean aquarium in pleasantville,nj and the owner told me it definately wasnt a red oscar and he had never heard of yellow or gold oscars before and mine was some sort of cross breed. hes borderline not juv anymore either hes approaching 7.5"+ and still displays this coloration if not even more so... and besides that i want more information about this fish type not whether or not i own one. if you have information on a yellow or gold oscar then id be happy to hear it..


That oscar *is a red *

Since I didn't see pics - 
Yellow oscars look like this








(not a pic I took,just one someone sent me)









Yellow - as far as I've heard are golds breed with "albinos" -

Golds look like a bronzeish colored red - with a yellow pattern
Jeff Rapps has a pic of Golds on his site here 

Golds been around for a long time



> so youre telling me theoretically that an oscar that is all green with a little red is a RED oscar just some mutation


 No a reds just a color mutation of a green









This one used to look almost like the one this threads about until it grew and got color
red /orange











> THis is an Orange oscar.


 Nice one too


----------



## WorldBelow07 (Dec 16, 2004)

omfg i think i just splooged over that yellow oscar


----------

